# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие >  Кредиты

## Asteriks

*Некоторые граждане пользуются услугами кредитования в разных банках. Кто-то доволен, кто-то нет, кто-то знает о кредитах всё, кто-то ничего.
Есть ли смысл брать кредит? Если да, то на какие товары или услуги?*

----------


## Asteriks

Оказывается, есть довольно выгодные кредиты, о которых в отделениях Беларусбанка даже и не говорят. Сегодня мне пришлось обратиться с вопросом в наше отделение - пожимают плечами. Потому что с августа месяца существует льготный потр***тельский кредит, который, как я полагаю, для банка не выгоден. Всего 10% годовых. Судите сами.



> *Льготное потр***тельское кредитование пользуется спросом (пресс-релиз)*
> 
> Два месяца назад, в начале августа этого года в республике появилась возможность малоимущим гражданам получить льготный потр***тельский кредит для приобретения товаров отечественного производства. В соответствии с Указом Президента Республики Беларусь № 371 в целях усиления государственной поддержки малообеспеченных граждан «Беларусбанку», а также ОАО «Белинвестбанк», ОАО «БПС-Банк» и ОАО «Белагропромбанк» предоставлена возможность кредитовать население для покупки наиболее популярных отечественных товаров на льготных условиях. Среди них - бытовая техника, мебель, ковровые изделия, телевизоры, компьютерные мониторы, мотоблоки и мотоциклы и даже отопительные котлы и водонагреватели белорусского производства.
> 
> Ставка по кредиту всего 10 процентов годовых. В условиях финансово-экономического кризиса это великолепная возможность для граждан сэкономить (процентные ставки на обычных условиях как минимум вдвое выше) и решить свои бытовые потребности. Правда, сумма, выдаваемая на семью, не может превышать 300 базовых величин, установленных на дату заключения договора (сейчас это 10,5 миллионов рублей). Деньги можно получить частями. Но в итоге общая сумма не должна превысить установленного порога. Получить деньги по льготной процентной ставке можно до конца 2010 года.
> 
> Право на получение льготной ссуды имеют граждане, у которых среднемесячный совокупный доход на каждого члена семьи за последние три месяца не превысит трехкратного среднемесячного минимального потр***тельского бюджета семьи (сейчас эта сумма составляет 1 миллион 136 тысяч рублей).
> 
> Кредиты начали выдавать с первой половины августа. Абсолютным лидером по выдаче льготных кредитов стал ОАО «АСБ Беларусбанк». За два месяца здесь заключено более 850 договоров на выдачу льготных потр***тельских кредитов (а это свыше 80 процентов выданных четырьмя банками кредитов) на сумму 3,2 миллиарда рублей.
> ...

----------


## Banderlogen

> Есть ли смысл брать кредит? Если да, то на какие товары или услуги?


Кредит есть смысл брать тогда, когда это ВЫГОДНО.

----------


## Asteriks

Кредит брать не выгодно, всё равно переплачиваешь, инфляции то нет сейчас, но под малый процент и когда человек не может позволить себе что-то приобрести за неимением средств - можно. Ждать всю жизнь, пока накопишь? Я вот не могу накопить, у меня не получается. Только отложу сумму энную - то сломается что, то похороны, то свадьба. То заболеет кто...

----------


## Banderlogen

> Кредит брать не выгодно


Иногда бывает выгодно. 
То есть то, на что брали кредит, за время, которое ухло бы на накопление денег, окупается.

----------


## Asteriks

Вот не умею я выгоду эту считать. Плачу кредит, ещё чуть больше года осталось, а подумываю об этом льготном, только выйдет ли у меня эта сумма? Моя зарплата, мужа и дочкина стипендия. В принципе, полстраны малоимущих))))

----------


## vova230

Не верю я что-то в эти кредиты. Как говорится берешь чужие на время, а отдавать надо свои и навсегда.
Хотя под 10% заманчиво.

----------


## Stych

Выгодно только брать на квартиру, на 20 лет под 5%, остальное переплата однозначно.

----------


## Akasey

> Выгодно только брать на квартиру, на 20 лет под 5%, остальное переплата однозначно.


5%??? только под постройку, а так под 17% и это льготный

----------


## Asteriks

Есть на жильё на 40 лет под 5% льготный, для матерей-одиночек, я поручитель у одной такой.

----------


## BiZ111

*Какие существуют законные методы разрыва кредитного договора?*

----------


## Akasey

> Выгодно только брать на квартиру, на 20 лет под 5%, остальное переплата однозначно.


столкнулся с этим вопросом напрямую, так вот, если строиш, и попадаеш под все льготы (по детям, молодой семье, метражу), то да , получиш свои 5% (хотя теперь условия кредитирования серьёзно поменялись, необходима своя очень даже не маленькая сумма). А вот если покупаеш квартиру, то там совсем другая ситуация, там при всех возможных льготах меньше 17,33% ну никак не получится, хоть укакайся (хотя если у тебя 4-5 детей, то может немного и уменьшится, но думаю легче от этого не станет).
Мне это напоминает искуственное сдерживание , или так сказать надобность в постройке жилья.

а теперь про выгодность потр***тельских кредитов, очень выгодно брать кредит и покупать авто за границей (а все берут, и покупают если можно и по 2, и по 3, всё-такиж Таможенное оформление с июля существенно меняется). Живу в приграничном городе с Литвой (какой-никакой, но Евросоюз всё-таки), и работаю около ГАИ (здание рядом со стоянокй осмотра), то существенное увеличение притока транспорта на глаза, если раньше было пару десятков машин в неделю, то теперь осмотр проводят по несколько раз в день. Вот и судите...

----------


## Незарегистрированный

Товарищи хочу предостеречь не берите кредит в банке ВТБ- ворье поганое . увеличили  выплату ежемесячную на 30%  ,предусмотрели гниды пункт в договоре- СУКИ!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mouse

Как советуют американские миллионеры - выгодный кредит - только ипотечный (под недвижимость). От остальных лучше воздержаться. Это если говорить о выгоде. Однако когда надо быстрые деньги на какие-то срочные потребности - тогда о выгоде не идет речь.

----------


## Sveta-T

Лучше с кредитами не связываться, брать их только в самых крайних условиях. Отдаешь свои деньги, еще и с процентами. Почитайте очень полезную статью [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

----------

